# Is it just me, or do bullies always hate animals?



## ChocoClover (Jun 3, 2014)

I have this really mean girl in my class who always makes fun of me in front of the other kids. She laughed when she found her sister's cat dead, and she always tells me she loves to eat rabbits! This bully kid in my brother's school, who used to be really mean to him, joked around about blowing up farm animals! Is it in anyone else's experience that mean kids hate animals?!


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jun 4, 2014)

They could enjoy saying shocking things because they love the attention...or as I have read in psychology journals, 1 out of 6 children are born with psychopathic and/or sociopathic tendencies. You know the kind of people who say, "So what, it's just an ANIMAL" and don't feel very sad about bad things happening to it? They lack certain neural pathways for logical thinking.

You read that right, people who stand up for animals and the less fortunate are not doing it out of "bleeding heart" emotions, they are actually the most logical-thinking humans! They see discrepancies in how certain beings are treated and cannot find a logical basis to justify it, so they attempt to remedy it. Selfishness and disdain for "inferior classes" like animals, on the other hand, is based more in emotion and self-glorification than anything.

Anyway, I digress! Bullies may or may not be little psychopaths-in-training. Many are able to curb those tendencies eventually if they are well-socialised growing up. But...be careful around them. Never too young to learn that humans are pretty much the most dangerous animals on earth.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes, there is a direct link between animal abuse and its link with various forms of human abuse. That's not to say that every kid who shouts bad things about animals like that, is one of those people. Some kids will says things like that to get attention, generate an interesting response etc. There are some really tough seeming people, who are completely lovey dovey on animals, they just don't want people to know as they see it as a weakness, so they overcompensate to the other end of the scale.

Whatever the reason, I generally have no time for people who make those sort of comments about animals.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2014)

Animals are usually a sociopaths first step. Ted Bundy is a shining example,but, fortunately not all act out on the impulse and become full blown serial killers--just sometimes major pains. Never understood the need to denigrate others and generated several bloody noses among them while I was in school.


----------



## PaGal (Jun 11, 2014)

Most bullies pick on those they think are weaker than them. Because of out intelligence, size and opposable thumbs we can typically control animals.

I can only remember one bully I have known to either like or dislike animals and yes, she does not like any of them. Hubby and I actually came across her getting ready to set fire to a turtle just because it was in her yard. Needless to say we didn't let it happen, we removed the turtle to a safe area and in the same direction it was heading. She is also the only person my dog does not like.


----------



## ChocoClover (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh my gosh that's so sad


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jun 11, 2014)

She's hiding her self from others by being a "badass" or acting like one, more or less bullies have low self esteem and pick on others because that's how they do things. Just ignore her she's seeking attention


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

Ya I knew this girl who would always kick her dog and stuff and she was very mean to her brothers


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jul 2, 2014)

Yup; there are many well-supported psychological and behavioral links between unkind and violent behavior towards animals and likewise towards humans. A huge indicator for domestic violence, for example, is harming or threatening a family member's pet, first. Bullies thrive off of exerting power over those less powerful than them, making small animals an easy physical target, while sensitive and caring people make an easy psychological target. Many bullies also use shocking or delinquent behavior as a means of getting much sought-after attention as well, even if it is negative attention. Basically, they are sad, screwy people who are going to live empty lives.


----------



## Channahs (Aug 30, 2014)

WhiskyLollipop You are 100% on the mark and you are my hero when you said, "humans are pretty much the most dangerous animals on earth." This is #truth


----------



## Khainon (Aug 31, 2014)

id love to see someone like these jerks pick on my mare..they would have a hoof print on their face and teeth imbedded in theyre skull...yay for having a mare whos a kicker to strangers rofl..as for humans being the most dangerous animal..i agree..we are parasites...my opinion mind you..flame away if ya must..but we seem to destroy everything we touch..displacing species that were here before us and such..we shall be our own downfall.


----------



## Katiedarling (Dec 1, 2014)

Seems like attention seeking behavior. A lot of bullies are just putting up a "front" to make themselves appear tougher than they really are. They operate on the assumption that nobody is going to stand up to them.


----------



## Baron (Dec 1, 2014)

I never allowed them to get to me at school. I am almost 21 now, but back in my high school days, I wouldn't allow them the satisfaction or knowledge they upset me. That is their reward, either you protest or cry and they win.

Recently my grandfather attempted this same thing with me when I told him about the Baron. Talking about eating rabbits, I just looked at him and said, "No you can eat the Baron, because I plan to make him into a key chain when he dies." 

Point is, that is not what he expected to hear. He wanted to see a 20 year-old man blubber about the animal he loves. My grandpa is just a mean old man, always will be, but he won't ever get to pet the bunny.


----------



## ai4px (Dec 1, 2014)

Khainon said:


> id love to see someone like these jerks pick on my mare..they would have a hoof print on their face and teeth imbedded in theyre skull...yay for having a mare whos a kicker to strangers rofl..as for humans being the most dangerous animal..i agree..we are parasites...my opinion mind you..flame away if ya must..but we seem to destroy everything we touch..displacing species that were here before us and such..we shall be our own downfall.



You just reminded me of something funny....

My parents adopt wild mustangs from the BLM and break them. They have 6 or 7 (I've lost track) "fur babies". The horses will practically trample you looking for a peppermint. So mom and I were discussing the possibility of someone breaking into the house after my dad passed a few years ago. We hashed out how it might play out.... someone sneaking up to the house and seeing 3 rotties and a black lab on the porch, then that person freezing from fear. About that time, a horse would circle behind them and breathe on their neck. Can't you just see that!??!!! That would be a hoot!

As for the bullies, most are akin to blowfish. They try to maintain a facade by making you more scared of them than they are of you. I think Goth's do the same thing but in a more passive manner. They try to just make you avoid them.

I'll differentiate between bullies and the psychotic. Bullies are usually just trying to do what they do as an active defense or to build a safety wall around themselves. Psychotics lack empathy and therefore are cruel to animals (at first) and perhaps people. I guess there is a little overlap in the psychotic and bully group since _sometime_s the motivation for bullying is lack of empathy.


----------

